# kink in tail



## vidpro23 (Oct 12, 2010)

litter of 12. #12 didnt make it - #11 was born 9 hrs after contractions started. He's a little fighter for sure.

Just now noticed he has a kink in his tail -- anyone have experience with this?

thank you!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

not an expert, but may be tail bone broken?? I have a cat that I fostered since birth, she has a kink at the very tip of her tail, it's basically the bone that was somehow broke and out of kilter..she was born this way also


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

looks like it may have been broken in the womb sometime (possibly during birth) but it could also be a deformity as well. Does it seem to hurt the pup?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

> not an expert, but may be tail bone broken?? I have a cat that I fostered since birth, she has a kink at the very tip of her tail, it's basically the bone that was somehow broke and out of kilter..she was born this way also


Aren't some cats genetically tail-kinked? I think the siamese line sometimes is.


----------



## vidpro23 (Oct 12, 2010)

not at all ,... fat and happy 

but have been reading things on the net about spine and heart troubles - wasn't sure if anyone here had experienced this with a GSD


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Jane very well could be, because this one I have is out of a feral colony, there were relatives of hers, that are still living feral, and a couple ALSO have that kink or whatever it is in their tails as well


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

vidpro23 said:


> not at all ,... fat and happy
> 
> but have been reading things on the net about spine and heart troubles - wasn't sure if anyone here had experienced this with a GSD



My female Kai (rest in peace my sweet girl) had a kink in her tail and she did have a heart condition. 
If I knew how to post pictures here I would post some.


----------



## vidpro23 (Oct 12, 2010)

i would swear that the kink wasn't there earlier today BUT I am 3 days sleep deprived waiting on this litter,...so I very easily could have missed it


----------

